# Eccentric lever or mouth adjusting lever for Stanley 18



## Ngbrown (Nov 4, 2018)

I was gifted a circa 1907 Stanley 18 low angle block plane. It's missing the eccentric lever or the mouth adjustment lever. I was wondering if someone could help me track down one of these levers or one like the one in this picture. Stanley has discontinued them as a part to buy on there website, and I can't find an online source that sells them or an equivalent. I'm looking to make this a working plane so as much as proper vintage part would be nice, an equivalent would be just fine for now. Thank you for any help.


----------



## KYtoolsmith (Oct 13, 2018)

Yep, just went to my shop and checked my Stanley plane parts. Bingo! Not cleaned up yet, but exact match for an early '18 throat adjuster. It has the period correct "PAT FEB 20 94" marking. Compared it to my user 18 which is complete and original; identical. I have spares of most any Stanley part in my plane restoration "work kit"









. I often buy broken or rusted planes just for such parts. Like to get it to someone that needs it. Contact me off line and we'll get it moving!

Regards, the Kentucky Toolsmith!


----------



## lumbering_on (Jan 21, 2017)

> Yep, just went to my shop and checked my Stanley plane parts. Bingo! Not cleaned up yet, but exact match for an early 18 throat adjuster. It has the period correct "PAT FEB 20 94" marking. Compared it to my user 18 which is complete and original; identical. I have spares of most any Stanley part in my plane restoration "work kit"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I just saw someone find the needle in the haystack.


----------



## GoshenJim (Feb 27, 2020)

Hello KYtoolsmith,
I see you have parts for old Stanley planes. I just inherited an old 9 1/2 block plane and it too is missing the eccentric lever. The rest of the plane appears to be in decent shape, with the exception of needing a good cleaning and sharpening. Would you happen to have the eccentric lever for this plane, and be willing to part with it? Many thanks. GoshenJim


----------



## KYtoolsmith (Oct 13, 2018)

GoshenJim, Just looked at my plane parts kit… No luck.. I do have a complete 9 1/2 waiting restoration… PM me if you want a complete plane.
Regards, The Kentucky Toolsmith!


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

KYToolsmith have any parts for a 444?


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Quick question though, are the eccentrics the same across the planes like the 60 1/2, 9 1/2 etc or do they vary model to model?


----------



## KYtoolsmith (Oct 13, 2018)

Sorry, no dove tail planes or parts of them… That's one Stanley I'm missing in my collection.
Regards, The Kentucky Toolsmith!


----------



## KYtoolsmith (Oct 13, 2018)

The eccentric for the adjustable throat block planes (No.18, 9, 9 1/2 etc) are apparently interchangeable, the differences are type of plating, nickel on older planes, chrome on post WW2, and patent date on 1894 - 1914 era planes, no patent date on later planes. On post WW2 planes, the tip of the lever is bent up instead of down…
Regards, The Kentucky Toolsmith!


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Missing a couple of parts to complete one and have part of another.


----------

